# Jars



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Question, for the jarring of the male fry, how big should they be, and what do you breeders "prefer"? Glass or plastic? I feel like thriftiness is how I can find these mason jars at cheap prices because people apparently want a lot for them :shock:


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Anything from a 16oz solo cup, to 2L pop bottle bottom up to 5 gal tanks.

Right now I have 1 gal clear plastic jugs that I got from walmart. I'm thinking of adding the 2L bottles with the top cut off. I use those for my BBS hatchery.

Mason jars are expensive compared to the pop bottles...

Jeff.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a great Idea. I never thought of that! Yeah they want an arm and a leg for those pretty mason jars !


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I found some 32oz deli cups with lids at the dollar store, they are 4 for $1. 
You'll find them in the food container section.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay thank you! I appreciate the advice! Def going to use it!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've used jars of various shapes and sizes however I'm currently building barracks. I can keep up with 70 jars that need cleaning daily D:


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I understand! It is alot of work, however for me when they are smaller water changes, It's not SO bad, personally when I have to drain 50% of a Huge tank I'm like :demented: after lugging the huge bucket back and forth. LOL

Would barracks be okay for the fry? With the whole growth stunting hormone etc? Just wondering.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer a flat sided container. I don't like round/curved side, specially for growing HMs. When they flare, they curve their body towards their rival (towards the side/wall). Their tails will touch round/curved sides too much compared to using flat walls - I don't like that ...... I believe it effects their growth - I don't know why I think as such (never read nor heard of it's actual effects)


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

hmm I see, very interesting.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I just recently found these gallon and 1/2 gallon jars from Walmart for 2 bucks per 1/2 gallon and 3 for a gallon. It is expensive but I really do love the way they look and their shape, it makes it very easy to see the fish and place them on a shelf. Super clear and the stickers come off without any smudging. I picked up all the half gallons they had at the time so I will probably go back soon to see if they restocked. It also comes with a lid.

The company that makes them is Mainstays, it is called a canister.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow! I may pick up a couple of those gallon jars for QT.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sincerely said:


> I just recently found these gallon and 1/2 gallon jars from Walmart for 2 bucks per 1/2 gallon and 3 for a gallon. It is expensive but I really do love the way they look and their shape, it makes it very easy to see the fish and place them on a shelf. Super clear and the stickers come off without any smudging. I picked up all the half gallons they had at the time so I will probably go back soon to see if they restocked. It also comes with a lid.
> 
> The company that makes them is Mainstays, it is called a canister.


I use the 1/2 gallon jars from Walmart for my jars. One time when I went to get some, they only had one out so I asked one of the employees if they had any more in the back, and they did! I've got all I need ATM.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay, I will definitely check that out!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> I've used jars of various shapes and sizes however I'm currently building barracks. I can keep up with 70 jars that need cleaning daily D:


I am thinking that next year I'll build a drip system when I set up my real fish room. I think it will still need vacuum cleaning. I haven't thought of an auto vacuum system. I also want to have it set up with auto water change, not just the sump filter, that way the water is auto changed as well.

Jeff.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

there are lots of resteraunt supply stores online as well that sell plastic containers for pretty cheap.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions! I found a couple of plastic gallon jugs at walmart today for my two new males coming in on friday. Which I am VERY excited about! I set up the two gallon jugs as Qt tanks I really like them, they were $3 each and they came with screw on lids which I poked holes in.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I get the 1/2 gallon and 1 gallon ones Sincerely was mentioning. 

Yeah the barracks will need cleaning but only twice a week or so vs everyday for a ton of jars.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

hmm. Maybe I should look into that. Is it true that you can get plexiglass cut at home depot to insert into the tanks as dividers?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm making a four tanks out of plexi. Each side will have 10 bettas making for 20 per tank. PVC pipe delivers clean water and holes in the back of each section drain dirty water into a channel. The channel dumps into more PVC and into a sump filter.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm, Wow That sounds Awesome! Sounds like an awesome DIY project


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I've always been curious. Where do betta breeders get their jars from? Is there a Bulk Jars R Us or something?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've just built up a huge amount over the years. Have about 60 ranging from quart to gallon size. 

Plastic food containers work well.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a couple jars, and I have found the best prices thrifting. As I believe Mr V stated earlier. There is a tiny lil thrift shop by my house and I bought Some big mason jars with lids for around $.50 each. I figure I'll just keep looking for those, but if I can;t find more I'll buy plastic food containers.


----------

